# Cheat App?



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Just seen a news report on the newset app for the Iphone. The Cheat App. Nothing to do with getting to the the next level of Mario without getting all the gold. An App that can be purchased for about 6 - 10$ that once downloaded will allow the user just to shake their phone and the text or email will be deleted so that massage is hiden from other peoples eyes. However, it can bring back a message as well. Reports are that more female than males are downloading ....

Never seen that one before - dear lord, thats all some need is a get out of jail free card lol


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

People are pretty disgusting aren't they?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Making money off of other people's misfortunes? How....American....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Just googled it ... 

The cheaters App : How adulterers can make lovers texts and calls disappear at the shake of a phone 

The only hope for anyone in this life to have a decent marriage is to marry someone who believes whole heartily in honesty -even when it hurts... seriously, too many aids to help people thrive in their hiding, infidelities, endless lies... someone without a conscience can never be contained. Is a very sad state of our world.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

On the other hand a guy/gal can just look at the installed apps and check if this one is there, which will be a pretty big indication of what is going on.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

costa200 said:


> On the other hand a guy/gal can just look at the installed apps and check if this one is there, which will be a pretty big indication of what is going on.


One of the features is that it doesn't show up....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

DayDream said:


> Making money off of other people's misfortunes? How....American....


True!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhatASituation (Sep 27, 2012)

I bet my STBXW has this!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe it's not all bad news?

From the linked article, last paragraph:

Quote: _And while adulterers might think they can now get away with anything, cheaters beware - the app could also be secretly downloaded by a suspicious husband or wife onto their spouse's phone to create an invisible record of calls and texts._


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

DayDream said:


> Making money off of other people's misfortunes? How....American....


Not really limited to Americans. What about child trafficking? That's much more severe and making loads of money off other peoples misfortunes and Canada ranks high in that. Japan as well. Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I don't think we should be talking down about other peoples Countries when ours are also guilty of it. Back on topic though, the app can be a good thing as well.



> And while adulterers might think they can now get away with anything, cheaters beware - the app could also be secretly downloaded by a suspicious husband or wife onto their spouse's phone to create an invisible record of calls and texts.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kipani said:


> Not really limited to Americans. What about child trafficking? That's much more severe and making loads of money off other peoples misfortunes and Canada ranks high in that. Japan as well. Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I don't think we should be talking down about other peoples Countries when ours are also guilty of it. Back on topic though, the app can be a good thing as well.


:iagree: 



I've never seen this app.I thought it was a joke at first.It is starting to feel like society is becoming uncomfortably accepting of cheating as the norm


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

But does it delete it off call and text history through your provider that shows up on your bill?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

costa200 said:


> On the other hand a guy/gal can just look at the installed apps and check if this one is there, which will be a pretty big indication of what is going on.


True, that.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

kipani said:


> Not really limited to Americans. What about child trafficking? That's much more severe and making loads of money off other peoples misfortunes and Canada ranks high in that. Japan as well. Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but I don't think we should be talking down about other peoples Countries when ours are also guilty of it. Back on topic though, the app can be a good thing as well.


Okay okay...how corporate?


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Cubby your absolutley right. There is however, nothing being said that certain security software used by a raft of law enforcement service a across the world cannot be used to put back some of teh "deleted data". It appears that files are hidden such a way to to be flagged as "deleted" - That is very similar to the system used by Windows software to mark information as "deleted" when in fact its just hidden.

The data on a sim will only really be deleted when other data is written over it just like a hard drive... until then folks there is still a change of catching the cheater out. 

NOTE TO SELF........ Find that damned recovery software and keep it ready in case........


----------



## WhatASituation (Sep 27, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> But does it delete it off call and text history through your provider that shows up on your bill?


Well in my experience, the cheater could still use free texting apps to avoid it showing up in a cell phone bill. It's what my STBXW used along with other apps to connect with other men.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

WhatASituation said:


> Well in my experience, the cheater could still use free texting apps to avoid it showing up in a cell phone bill. It's what my STBXW used along with other apps to connect with other men.


What a *****  Your STBXW


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> One of the features is that it doesn't show up....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm pretty sure it isn't that hard to find if you know how to look for it.


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

WhatASituation said:


> Well in my experience, the cheater could still use free texting apps to avoid it showing up in a cell phone bill. It's what my STBXW used along with other apps to connect with other men.


My wife used one of those aps as well, she could also set up a specific phone number to automatically hide any texts from that number, and it would also require a password to get to those messages.

I simply backed up her phone and opened the dl files for that ap in notepad, turns out that it had a very long list of texts to the POSOM, and to another friend that she was talking to about her A. And it saved them all, even though she deleted them from her phone, I guess the ap stored them in a strange way for them to remain hidden, which allwoed me to find them.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Onmyway said:


> My wife used one of those aps as well, she could also set up a specific phone number to automatically hide any texts from that number, and it would also require a password to get to those messages.
> 
> I simply backed up her phone and opened the dl files for that ap in notepad, turns out that it had a very long list of texts to the POSOM, and to another friend that she was talking to about her A. *And it saved them all, even though she deleted them from her phone, I guess the ap stored them in a strange way for them to remain hidden, which allwoed me to find them.*


Gotta love that irony.


----------

